# Kim Kardashian's skin care and eye shape



## girl507 (Feb 12, 2011)

http://starcasm.net/archives/23945 

  	This first link shows kim face over the years and you can see a dramatic change in how her skin looks. My skin looks a lot like what her skin used to look like and I was hoping someone could give me some suggestions for my skin care routine so that I can achieve the skin she has now.


http://www.realitytea.com/2010/04/10/kim-kardashians-plastic-surgery-shocking-new-photos/ 

  	This second link shows pictures of kim after her "supposed" plastic surgery. Notice that the shape of her eyes appears much different than before. They appear a bit smaller and more sultry. How is this look created? Is it a result of some sort of surgery?


----------



## MissPanther (Feb 12, 2011)

Besides the boob, nose and lip job, she hasn't done anything to her eyes.
  	The key difference here is in the way she smiles and looks at the camera. If you pay attention to the way she tilts her head towards the camera in 2010 shots in comparison to her early shots, she has her face tilted down so that 3/4 of it is facing the camera. This is the number one thing that you'll learn in modeling, and this is just to slim down the face. 
  	She also has her lip pulled down when she smiles, which shows she's practiced a lot. Because of this it automatically stretches her cheekbones and gives her eyes a more sultry appearance. She also seems to either a) have false lashes in or b) have lash extensions in to give her lashes a fully look. But because of this it also automatically changes the shape of her eye a bit. 
  	Photography, modeling and make up artistry is amazing


----------



## 27dots (Feb 13, 2011)

The pores on her cheeks in the earlier pic are how mine are now. I would do anything to get rid of them! I know a lot of people say nothing can make a difference to pores.. do you think she just covers them with a primer or does anyone know of any skincare she may have said she uses?


  	Thanks for posting girl507, this gives me hope! lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 25, 2011)

I think a good face primer would blur out and minimize those pores.



  	.... to quote a very observant individual re: Kim's plastic surgery "there's a lot going on there"  ..... meaning lots of physical/(not makeup) changes.


----------

